# Haberdashery &/or craft shops Cala de Mijas



## lbwackett (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm moving close to La Cala de Mijas on the Costa del Sol soon and I am interested in arts and crafts, sewing, knitting etc., 
Does anyone know if there are any haberdashery shops or shops that sell fabrics, wool and craft accessories in Marbella or Malaga.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lbwackett said:


> I'm moving close to La Cala de Mijas on the Costa del Sol soon and I am interested in arts and crafts, sewing, knitting etc.,
> Does anyone know if there are any haberdashery shops or shops that sell fabrics, wool and craft accessories in Marbella or Malaga.


I just googled "merceria La Cala de Mijas" and quite a few came up.


----------

